# Blue Yeti Microphone Red Light Not Turning on.



## arttrooper2 (Jul 5, 2016)

My Blue Yeti Microphone isn't working. So I was using my blue yeti yesterday casually and for some reason my blue yeti microphone stopped working. The red light that's supposed to be on it is not turning on. My computer detects my microphone through it's cable and the driver is recognized on my (and other computers) however the microphone's light will not come on. I've updated my drivers and there are no other conflicting microphones. My microphone literally just turned off and stopped working, I've used it for over and year and a half and I've never had an issue. Can someone please explain why this is, I've looked everywhere but there doesn't seem to be any posts over this. Is my microphone broken, is it a computer issue or is it the wire itself? Thanks!!!


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

Have you checked the mute button?


----------



## arttrooper2 (Jul 5, 2016)

lynx1021 said:


> Have you checked the mute button?


That's what I'm saying, the mute button is blank. Like normally it would have a red light come from it (the button would blink either blink red to show it's muted or a steady red light to show it's on). However my microphone has no light coming from it at all. That's the strange part because my microphone is still recognized by my computer via through it's usb connection but my microphone just seems to be 'off' even though it's connected.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

theres always system restore to go back to an earlier date/time to see if it works ok.

if not a software issue see vid to see if theres a similar resolve that helps:






Blue Yeti fix


----------

